# What is this



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

This little guy ended up with my Cory cats so I have 5 cats and him. What is he and do I need to get more or return? Sorry I get any better pictures at the moment.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

A couple more of mystery. He seems very zippy at times. I also need another bottle of seachem stability. Mine sprung a leak. Will he eat Fluval bug bites? I also have predator pellets and algae wafers.


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Is he a mountain minnow?


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

I don't know. I was just looking at the catfish not at what else was in the tank. Still trying to get better pictures.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Best pic so far. He’s either at the back of the tank or zipping around the tank


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Think he may be a bloodfin tetra which means I'll have to return him. Probably get another Julii cat because I asked for 6 Juliis but got 5 and him. So return him Sunday since I can't tomorrow. Unless I can have 6 Juliis, 6 bloodfin Tetras and betta in a 10 gallon without being overstocked.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Changed my mind and will just return him. Should I stick with just 5 juliis or get a sixth. Either way I'll change the water 3 times a week.


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes, he appears to be a bloodfin (_Aphyocharax anisitsi) _and should be in a school of at least 6, so returning him is a good idea. Also, bloodfins do not relish the warm temperatures required for bettas.

Your call on 5 or 6 cats. 5 C. julii are fine in a 10g. A 6th would be ok as well.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

This is a great tool for calculating stocking http://aqadvisor.com/

I stock by level: Top (Betta), middle and bottom. One shoal at each of the last two levels in a 10. To allow for attrition also get 6-7..


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Thanks. I decided I'm going to return mystery since I'm not a big fan of tetras. Trade him for a 6th julii cat. I got them with a gift card since my birthday was yesterday. Will do this Sunday since my work hours tomorrow won't let me. Just did aquaadivisor and with the betta and 6 Juliis and it ended up.
*Your aquarium stocking level is 89%*. 
So I'll just have Helios and the 6 cats.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Called my LFS and they’ll be expecting me tomorrow.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

If you need any suggestions or advise how to net little fishy without too much stress please don´t hesitate to ask.
And:
Happy belated Birthday to you 🎂!


----------



## bettadreams869 (May 1, 2021)

thats a bloodfin tetra, they tend to be nippy and need a school of 6 or more


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Thanks I might.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

I’m just spotted another stowaway. Is he a Nerite snail?


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Not sure if I see it well enough but it could be a quilted melania (Tarebia granifera).

For netting small fish in a fully planted tank I use a larger and a smaller net:

Larger net leaning against glass at a slight angle towards front screen on one side of the tank (can stay there for hours to let fish get used to it). Also possible to feed them in front of the net.
Then slowly moving fish in direction of the net by using the smaller net. Very slow movements. Once fish is in front of or inside larger net, tilting net against front screen and pulling it slowly and carefully upwards leaving no ways to escape.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Unfortunately I only have one net. I did make sure to completely clean out the cup that Kas came in though. Another forum I'm on suggested the snail is an assasian snail. He's since disappeared again.


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

It looks like an assassin and they will bury themselves.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Did it have dark and light stripes? I can‘t differentiate if it‘s stripes or shadows on the picture. So if stripes then very likely an assassin, yes.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Yes he seemed to. Rather an assasian than one that repruduces easily.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

If he’s an assassin and you don’t have snails for him to eat you may want to take him back too. They don’t eat algae like other snails.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

I feed fluval bug bites and spirulina and the hikari sinking carnivore pellets for the Cory catfish so could he eat that too?


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Got Mystery returned safely and a 6th catfish. Still don't know where the snail is now.


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

I had an assassin snail disappear for 4 days buy burying himself. Lol


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

I decided to name him Ari


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Ari’s falling down on the job. Anyone recognize this guy? And I’m not sure where Ari is. Thank you.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Should be a Ramshorn as far as I can see.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Ok thanks. Algae or predator pellets.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Omnivore. They take leftover food, rotten plants, algae - anything they find except healthy plants.
I have them in every tank and like them a lot. 
They‘re not doing well in very soft water.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Ok thanks. My PH is 6.8 I don't know what my softness or hardness is.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Ok wonder how long the other snail will be around. And glad I didn’t get Ari when I was cleaning the tank m.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Ari is still alive also.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Question. Do snail shells go transluscent when the snail is pulled out? If so Ari finally got the ramshead snail.


----------

